# 1 year old has house-training regression?



## thr61 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a now 1 year old female who joined our family when she was 10.5 months old. She is an amazing dog and has been a truly wonderful addition to our family.

She had previously lived with a highly reputable and very serious competition breeder who did not really focus on 100% house-training due to the use of crates and outdoor kennels.

Mia has done ok in terms of house-training, but as soon as we begin to give her more unsupervised freedom outside of our combined kitchen and dining room (which is about half our house and very large), we have problems. In particular, she seems to make her way to a newly re-done room off of our living room to poop. We have not caught her doing it, but the evidence is there.

I understand that there is a difference when dealing with a dog one has not had since a puppy and in bringing them into a new environment. My conjecture is that this room is a bit "different" than the rest of the house because it has brand new carpet (I know, great choice for her!) and paint and so she thinks it is as close to outside as she can find.

I suppose the logical thing is to go back to basics and keep her with us at all times and not give her more of the house. However, I would like to find more that can be done and also figure out when she might be able to get some of the freedom back. She had been doing very well and then, when given some freedom, we ended up with this problem again.

She has been checked out by her vet and is otherwise in fine spirits and health. I would appreciate any other suggestions, thoughts or ideas about how to manage this.

Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you are right to go back to square one of taking her outside on leash frequently and praising her to high heaven when she potties outside. It is a bit of work but taking her on leash enables you to know the second she does the right thing so you can praise her. If she doesn't get it you may want to check for a UTI. Good luck to you.


----------



## thr61 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the perspective. However, would you not agree that a UTI would not cause Pooping inside?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The UTI would not likely cause pooping in the house. 

On a side note, when my guys have an accident it is always in a bay window in my house where there is carpet an many plants. In a dogs mind it is as close to outside as you can get in my home.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

If you can, feed her in that room, she'll be less likely to go where she eats. Also, go back to basics like she's not been housetrained, and make a point of letting her out often during the day, and watch her - if she wanders off call her and go outside for a potty break. You may have to take her out every half hour if that's what it takes to help her 'get' it that she needs to go to the bathroom outside. If you can, gate off that room or gate her in the same room as you are so she doesn't have too much space too soon. You should also use a good cleaner on the spots to remove any scent that she may be returning to, just in case.

Lanaa


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, only answer is to limit the freedom so that she stops pooping when you can't catch her in the act -- at which point, if you do, startle (not punish) her and escort her outside. I'd find a management program that works and keep it up for at least three months before resuming freedom.


----------



## thr61 (Sep 22, 2009)

What do you all think about moving her crate into the room she has been using as "her bathroom"? It seems unlikely that she would poop where she sleeps (even in the most general sense), so this could work. The only downside is that she likes to go in her crate during the day and that would not be possible if it was in that room. And no, I am not ready to buy her a second crate!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Unfortunately, only answer is to limit the freedom so that she stops pooping when you can't catch her in the act -- at which point, if you do, startle (not punish) her and escort her outside. I'd find a management program that works and keep it up for at least three months before resuming freedom.


Bingo! This is, word for word, the advice I would give (the forum won't let me write just "bingo").


----------

